# LED lights for Brompton?



## Melvil (4 Sep 2016)

Hi all,

Anyone got any recommendations for led front and rear lights?

I'm looking for lights that are more for being seen in night time traffic and visible from a wide range of angles. Also for lights that can stay on when the Brompton is folded. 

Any ideas?


----------



## the_mikey (4 Sep 2016)

I've been using a pair of Knog blinder LED lights on my Brompton, they're quick and easy to install and remove, they don't survive the fold well however, particularly anything that you attach to the seatpost. If you have a rear rack, you can get a rack specific LED light for it which deals with the rear LED problem.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2016)

I think @User mentioned a solution elsewhere ....


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2016)

https://www.7dayshop.com/bike-cycle...ashlight-with-3-modes-and-bike-mount-red-ring
for the front. Just rotate it to point upwards before you fold - a half-a-second job

and any seat post mounted light for the back - just under the saddle. You don't have to put the seatpost all the way down.


----------



## the_mikey (5 Sep 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> You don't have to put the seatpost all the way down.



You do if you're planning on carrying the brompton anywhere, otherwise you'll end up with bits of bike swinging around by it's hinges.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2016)

the_mikey said:


> You do if you're planning on carrying the brompton anywhere, otherwise you'll end up with bits of bike swinging around by it's hinges.


that's not the case. I carry two Bromptons, one with the extending seat post and one with the standard seat post. Both have little LD lights on bands right under the seat. There isn't a problem with the fold, and they don't uncouple when carried.


----------



## Kell (5 Sep 2016)

I'm currently using an NR Solas on the rear. I have the extended seatpost, so my seat doesn't touch the top of the seat post anyway.

It is incredibly bright, and cost about £9.99 in a sale on Planet X. They are still available, but now cost a little more:

http://www.planetx.co.uk/s?q=solas








On the front, I have two. One is a cheap Chinese Cree type one I got on ebay. It's performed faultlessly, and still had charge in it this weekend when I refitted it, despite being off the bike since about March.

This is mounted on the left of the handlebar clamp and doesn't intefere with the fold at all (mount it to the right and it will hit the forks) and the battery is sitting in a modified drinks bottle on a Monkii Clip Cage.






Got it from here: http://www.lightinthebox.com/4400ma...lver-headlight-headlamp-kit-set_p1021139.html

NB - it came with an American plug, so I had to buy a transformer too. It was dispatched really quickly, but I think it comes from the far east somewhere (despite appearing to be based in Holland) and took about a month to arrive...

As I was never sure whether that light would leave me stranded (their quality can be a bit iffy) I also bought a Lezyne 600 XL. I put this sideways at the top of the handlber stem and again this doesn't intefere with the fold. From memory this was about £40.






http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CI2Sxr3t984CFcEcGwoduq0Iww&gclsrc=aw.ds

Both front lights will light the road rather than just let you be seen and for ease of use I'd probably recommend the Lezyne as it's a little more user friendly and you don't have to worry about storing the battery pack anywhere.

My only gripe with it is that it doesn't grip the bars very well and ends up either pointing straight down, or too high and blinds people. It's better on the stem rather than the bars for staying put.


----------



## Melvil (5 Sep 2016)

Thanks all - I now have some options to pursue! Cheers, Mel.


----------



## Kell (6 Sep 2016)




----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Sep 2016)

If you can afford it, just bite the bullet and get a SON dynamo setup. It's not cheap, but it transforms the usability of the bike at night – no faffing with batteries or even having to switch them on (leave them permanently[1] on or use the light sensor setting so they come on automatically when dark).

For me, a Brompton is all about hop-on, hop-off convenience, and a dynamo system means that applies at night as well as in the day.

Ben

[1] SON says impact on rolling resistance is 4% when lit, 1% when not. Personally, I can't tell the difference, so I leave the lights on permanently.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Sep 2016)

I thought all lights were led now.


----------

